# Bulk Grain Buy



## Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

If in the S. Jersey/Philly area we have a Pallet grain buy going. It will close soon. 55# 2-row under $30 delivered


----------



## badmario (Apr 2, 2013)

*Still going on?*

I'm clearly really late on this post from 2 years ago. Is this something that you do regularly? I'm working in the area and would be interested if it comes up again.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Apr 2, 2013)

Badmario, I've been looking into bulk purchases as well, it took me a month and a half to go through 45 lbs of base grains...lol


----------

